# [V] diverse PS3 Spiele



## Kreon (9. März 2013)

Ich verkaufe folgende PS3 Spiele, alle in sehr gutem Zustand:

*Tomb Raider *2013, UK Version, dt. Sprache 37 Euro inkl. Versand*
Darksiders 2,* UK-Version, dt. Sprache 15 Euro inkl. Versand
*NFS Most Wanted*, UK-Version, Multiplayer Code bereits eingelöst 20 Euro inkl. Versand
*Prince of Persia 2008*, dt. Version, 7 Euro inkl. Versand

Mit 43 pos. Bewertungen gehöre ich zu den TOP Verkäufern hier im Forum. Preise verhandelbar.

Suche: 
Mirrors Edge für PS3


----------



## Kreon (29. März 2013)

Update + Preisanpassung

@Mod: Kann den Titel nicht mehr anpassen. Bitte bei Gelegenheit, wenn jemand rein schaut, in "[V] diverse PS3 Spiele" ändern. 
Edith sagt danke!


----------

